# 35mm stem. Stupid?



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

So my "DJ" bike has a long tt, 23.4, and I'm running a 50mm stem right now. I like the handling, but wouldn't mind if it was a touch quicker.

So, is moving to a 35 or a 40mm stem reasonable, or will it f**k up the handling?


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

It will do something!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's largely preference. I've run a 40mm stem before, and it was okay.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

you put "DJ" in quotes because it's not actually a DJ bike ? 23.4 tt (if you are measuring center of seat tube to center of head tube) is pretty long. i think you will like shortening it up with a super-short stem. go ahead and try it.

having ridden a lot of different stems, i think it does make a big handling difference. it is worth experimenting to find what you like.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I run a 35mm stem on my DJ bike, it's all preference man.


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

Do I have any reasonable options besides straitline and truvativ?


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

I had 35mm and went to 50mm. I found 35mm to be a bit twitchy for my taste.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ryan97 said:


> Do I have any reasonable options besides straitline and truvativ?


yes there are a lot of option for DJ stems. look at bti-usa.com distributor . your local shop can probably order from them.


----------

